

Mathematical immortality? Give a theorem your name - finemann
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19809-mathematical-immortality-give-a-theorem-your-name.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
New Scientist seems to have had an earlier item about this too:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1966519>

------
thebooktocome
I feel somewhat sick, inside.

